# RUBY"S new pups!



## The Old Ram-Australia (Oct 29, 2017)

G'day, she had them last night over in the shearing shed.Two females,one is black/tan and the other red/tan.I will get some better shots in a day or two.THis will most likly be her last as she is over 12 now.T.O.R.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 29, 2017)

Just saw this on FB.
Congrats! Will you be keeping them? 
Pretty amazing especially with her age.
Was Jack the sire?


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Oct 30, 2017)

No ,in fact the father is MAX,Jack failed the two previous times ,so I gave Max a try.Line breeding of mother to son and father to daughter is not unusual and it can "fix" positive traits of the parents,but I would not do mother to grandson or father to granddaughter.I am tempted to keep both and see how they turn out as workers though and if they are "any good" join them to a good worker outside of our bloodlines..T.O.R.


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 30, 2017)

Congrats on 2 healthy pups. Not usual to be whelping at 12 years of age, may explain why only 2...  Mom looks quite pleased with herself.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Oct 30, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Oct 30, 2017)

G'day,here is a better photo..T.O.R.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 30, 2017)

Congrats on the puppies. What kind of dog is Ruby?


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Oct 31, 2017)

G'day, my dogs are Australian Kelpies,IMO the "best working dog breed ever".If you go to https://www.facebook.com/pages/SHEEP-Farmer/489540237795665 there is a short clip of Max working the sheep(father)..T.O.R.


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Oct 31, 2017)

G'day Babsbag,there are a few posts on BYH showing Kelpies working including one from a TV program.Back in may 2014 on the Facebook page their are a series of stills showing Jack (Max's dad)bringing in a mob of about 100 ewes,with a little help from Ruby right at the end.T.O.R.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 31, 2017)

That is a good clip of Max. he sure got the job done! 

Precious puppies. I hope they both grow up to be as good as their parents. Ruby did good!


----------



## Sheepshape (Nov 1, 2017)

Puppies....ALMOST as cute as lambs. Ruby did you proud.

My Border Collie, Jared just 'made friends' with the neighbour's bitch.....but she's failed to get pregnant by several other dogs and Jared is 10 and only has only one testicle....still, we can but hope. Dogs can be so loving....just as well as ours just cost us nearly £5,000 in vets fees.

There's something so endearing about the chubby faces of pups. 

I'd have named them by now. I bet you haven't T.O.R., especially if you don't plan to keep them.


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Nov 1, 2017)

G'day Sheepshape,normally I do not consider names until they are over 6 weeks of age,because until then they just respond to "food".Their future will be up for consideration at that point,keeping them both (preferred option) means a lot of work and time for over 18 months to see if they "make the grade"though...T.O.R.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 1, 2017)

I love puppy breath. Then they start eating regular food and their breath never smells sweet again. LOL We will enjoy your pups as they grow and you decide on keeping them or not. Really hoping you keep them and chronicle their upbringing here so we can hitch a ride on their training.


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 1, 2017)

She is an awesome working dog.  Is she showing any sign that her age is slowing her down?


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Nov 18, 2017)

G'day ,sorry Mike on the slow reply.As she has aged she has become a "careful" worker as she realizes that she is not "as quick" as she once was.Here are the latest pic's..T.O.R/ATTACH]


----------



## Baymule (Nov 18, 2017)

Adorable! I don't know how you are going to let them go......maybe you should keep both of them!


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 19, 2017)

What cuties!


----------



## Sheepshape (Nov 19, 2017)

Pity you're the other side of the world....I'd have made room for them....still one spoilt non-working Border Collie is probably enough for anybody......no I don't mean that......3 spoilt non-working dogs would definitely be better.


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Nov 20, 2017)

G'day, the future of the pups is still up for consideration,if I keep them both and get another well bred male the line is assured into the future ,but it all depends on the other factors which I have to deal with.T.O.R.


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Dec 3, 2017)

G'day ,here is the latest ,5 weeks old....T.O.R.


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Dec 3, 2017)

G'day, there is a short video clip on the Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/pages/SHEEP-Farmer/489540237795665
T.O.R.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 3, 2017)

They certainly have some paws to grow into... Thanks for sharing. Love me some puppies


----------



## Baymule (Dec 3, 2017)

Those are two mighty fine looking pups!


----------



## RacehorsesRock (Dec 3, 2017)

We plan to breed my German Shepherd when she's older and sell her pups as either service or police dogs, because of her lineage. She was bred to be a police dog but we are using her as a service dog for my dad. When should we breed her?


----------



## RacehorsesRock (Dec 3, 2017)

We plan to breed my German Shepherd when she's older and sell her pups as either service or police dogs, because of her lineage. She was bred to be a police dog but we are using her as a service dog for my dad. When should we breed her?


----------



## RacehorsesRock (Dec 3, 2017)

We plan to breed my German Shepherd when she's older and sell her pups as either service or police dogs, because of her lineage. She was bred to be a police dog but we are using her as a service dog for my dad. When should we breed her?


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Dec 3, 2017)

G'day RR,firstly you need to know "why" she failed? I would not recommend mating her before she is 18 months old because by then she will be fully mature physically and mentally.T.O.R.


----------



## RacehorsesRock (Dec 3, 2017)

The Old Ram-Australia said:


> G'day RR,firstly you need to know "why" she failed? I would not recommend mating her before she is 18 months old because by then she will be fully mature physically and mentally.T.O.R.


I didn't say this but she actually was supposed to stay with her breeder and not become a working dog, just pet, but the breeder had a baby around the same time and the baby was allergic to her, so we bought her discounted. She will still be trained in the police academy as we know some police and they offered to train her, but just in protection on command. She will also be trained in search and rescue, stability, and seizure alert. So she didn't actually fail.


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Dec 3, 2017)

That's great RR,because it will make a difference in the value of her pups I would think...T.O.R.


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Dec 4, 2017)

EXPECTING A MALE TO TAKE CONTROL?

There are many very experienced “doggers” on this site and so I expect some comments on my views on the subject. But my comments are restricted to “herding dogs” as opposed to guarding type dogs.

Generally speaking a farmer who buys a “fully trained” dog at quite some cost (at least $1500.00 )for a “paddock ready dog “is about 2 years of age. Yet to decrease this cost a farmer will sometimes purchase a 4/5 month old pup and after a few weeks put it out with the farmers existing dogs to “learn the ropes”, what this farmer fails to understand is that the pup will inherit all of the faults of the older dog, but place the “blame “on the pup and its breeder.

When I got my first dog (over 40 years ago) I sought advice from a well respected stock agent (who was our agent for livestock sales for over 30 years) and working dog breeder about my newly acquired bitch puppy he gave me some advice that I have never forgotten.”Let her grow, don’t let her get “knocked about by the stock” and don’t expect too much until she is 18 months old”.

My current dog MAX did not take control until he was 2 years of age by which time he had enough practice and the confidence to handle the sheep in our flock. The other day I had both Max and Ruby (she was having a rest from the pups) out together shepherding the new Dorper flock ,which by the way is a whole different proposition to the English Suffolk’s on which he was brought up on. The Dorpers take a dog with much more “confidence” to manage than the old mob and they are not afraid to “challenge” the dog and if it shows any “weakness’ will run over the top of it. This was the first time I had run the two dogs together and the differences in “style” were oblivious from the start. Ruby is a yard –bred dog and so in the paddock she “trails” the stock from behind ,keeping the mob bunched up, whereas Max has been taught to stay on the wings and move back and forth to “cover the wings’ ,he also has a “good cast” but rather than driving the stock towards me he controls the direction I want the stock move to, if they pass the gate he knows they must go through he will” on direction “go to the “head “ and block and drive them back in the direction he knows they must take to complete the task .Increasingly he will move “with-out direction” to correct the way the sheep are travelling to ensure they do not stray from the correct path.

Max will over time be a better dog than his father Jack, because of the gene’s he has inherited from Ruby. Jack was a “wonderful” dog and we sold many pups bred by him over the years and in the hands of a competent farmer never had a “bad word” or a pup returned to us...T.O.R.

We are going to keep both the pups from Ruby to train up and so we will not “lose” the female side of our type. They have been named, Rosie (black and tan) and Meg (red and tan) so over the next two years you will be able to follow their progress as they grow and learn.


----------



## RacehorsesRock (Dec 4, 2017)

The Old Ram-Australia said:


> That's great RR,because it will make a difference in the value of her pups I would think...T.O.R.


Yeah, we had a Mountain Cur (brindle pure) that we rescued off the side of the road, 10 weeks old, 2 inches of snow on the ground, both front legs broken. Her legs were fine after a few weeks of TLC. Last year she had her first litter of puppies (accidents, but adorable). There were 7 pups, and all of her pups were fine and healthy. One went to our local police department, and is being trained there (another reason our new Shepherd gets to train there). She had her second and last litter a few months ago. A few weeks after they were born, we had just weaned them, and she started attacking us and some of the horses (yes, she got kicked by the horses, but due to her breeding to be a boar hunting dog she was fine). We took her to a rehab facility for dogs, they couldn't help her. So we had to put her down a few weeks ago, sadly the day after we got our Shepherd. Now remember, that dog wasn't trained in anything, and she was very agressive. But her pup was good enough to be a police dog. So it really depends on the dog, I think. Even if our Shepherd was the best dog in the world, her pups may not be so great. Heres a pic, of the Shepherd. Her name is Mischa, she's 3 1/2 months.


----------



## RacehorsesRock (Dec 4, 2017)

The Old Ram-Australia said:


> EXPECTING A MALE TO TAKE CONTROL?
> 
> There are many very experienced “doggers” on this site and so I expect some comments on my views on the subject. But my comments are restricted to “herding dogs” as opposed to guarding type dogs.
> 
> ...


Yay! Sorry if you've already told us, but what breed? And are they pure? I've been around dogs my whole life and I've never seen that breed, then again I mostly was with protectioin type breeds (bulldogs, pitbulls (my dad bred and trained them), mastiffs, etc.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 4, 2017)

She's a pretty girl RR... Sure hope she didn't get the "mean gene" and works out for you.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Dec 4, 2017)

Congrats on two beautiful pups and thank you for sharing information about the sire and dam. Also thanks for the information on here about this breed. I love learning about many things, but animals in general is my favorite.


----------



## RacehorsesRock (Dec 4, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> She's a pretty girl RR... Sure hope she didn't get the "mean gene" and works out for you.


Yeah, we do have a pitbull/bulldog cross that's agressive, but were working on getting him better. Then we have our old, angry at the world yorkie Elvis. So were hoping she doesn't learn after them, but she does go lots of places. I take her to the park everyday (except for this week cause we took her in rural king and she got pneumonia, can't go anywhere for a few weeks now.)


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Dec 4, 2017)

G'day RR,the dogs are Australian Working Kelpies as distinct from the show/bench Kelpie (which in my experience has not got a "working bone " in its body).A lot depends on the breeder and lots of the dogs around have been infused with B Collies and even Dingos,back in Ruby's history a Dingo was used to enhance endurance and as a regressive gene she used to have a yellow pup almost every litter in her younger days.Working Kelpies are bred to perform a variety of livestock tasks on different types of stock (sheep,cattle ,goats ,etc) hence the different sizes ,shapes and colours. Here is a link to a post from earlier times.https://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...0p09KR40R0uSYLv6mftg647nib7I8uNJ2Qlzv-KIDF8rN
T.O.R.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 4, 2017)

I do not have sheep herding dogs, but I deeply admire them. Herding dogs are poetry in motion, fluid in movement, anticipating what the sheep will do before even the sheep know what they are going to do. Brilliant dogs with a job to do, and they do it well. T.O.R. I am glad that you are keeping the pups. They have the breeding to be the best and your training will make them exceptional.


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Dec 4, 2017)

G'day BM,I am of the opinion that most farmers "misunderstand  the way a Kelpie thinks because it is not about "training" it for the job but to harness its natural bred-in ability,unlike BC's, there instincts are well developed and can be ruined by over control and not allowing the dog to think .The key to my mind is the dog learns by "repetition" of the task,old Jack was a master and in his prime and for years after he understood that the way out was the way back and by this I mean we walked through the paddocks leaving the gates open as we went and when we picked up the sheep it was left to me to "shut the gates" after he had put the stock through them.Max is starting to show this understanding of the job while we have been "herding" the Dorpers in the house paddock over the last week or so.He is starting to grasp the idea of where I do not want the sheep to go and will move to "block them" as soon as I rise to stop them without me saying anything just by my body language...T.O.R.


----------



## RacehorsesRock (Dec 4, 2017)

The Old Ram-Australia said:


> G'day RR,the dogs are Australian Working Kelpies as distinct from the show/bench Kelpie (which in my experience has not got a "working bone " in its body).A lot depends on the breeder and lots of the dogs around have been infused with B Collies and even Dingos,back in Ruby's history a Dingo was used to enhance endurance and as a regressive gene she used to have a yellow pup almost every litter in her younger days.Working Kelpies are bred to perform a variety of livestock tasks on different types of stock (sheep,cattle ,goats ,etc) hence the different sizes ,shapes and colours. Here is a link to a post from earlier times.https://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-07-22/the-hard-yards:-the-ultimate-test-of-canine-and/8734608&h=ATN_LE17Y1CIjRlM84JDplstuuiWaPQ7D_iBoIht92a0J8gEMMj33Vk32fqo9aFWW4OkqCXNJlB8JgdvaFnJCrmg09Rng2wH0BGe22Yu9TsUT22_wATSR8hXi7_4aXk3bAifgZSAC1PLnoeMOwC2dLvSeel5N1CDjyfAR-xczdfpBztxyZACyJK2aCqPno2ws00C4FV2ejQ2E50UQOpNTlRFApT9kXXUrrjZGx00J1nIqBZ8ZZ0Z7IsoVwZNIVSq3uy0p09KR40R0uSYLv6mftg647nib7I8uNJ2Qlzv-KIDF8rN
> T.O.R.



Ah, well they're a gorgeous breed. Also, we decided not to breed our pup, vet said it will lengthen her life if we don't breed her.


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Dec 5, 2017)

G'day, I recall I posted some years ago a series of stills  showing how Jack carried out the work.Here is the link,as you can see I am taking the pic's at some distance from both Jack and the sheep and he has the situation well in hand.I hope the link works OK with pic's and explanatory text thttps://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=632799530136401&id=489540237795665 
There is also a video link to Max's first attempt with ewes and lambs..http://www.facebook.com/pages/SHEEP-Farmer/489540237795665  hope you all enjoy..T.O.R.


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Dec 12, 2017)

G'day, here is the latest pic's of the pups...T.O.R.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 12, 2017)

Those are some fine looking pups!


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 12, 2017)

Good looking dogs you've got there! Thanks for sharing


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Dec 28, 2017)

G'day, here are the latest ,it was there first trip out with the big dogs to move some sheep.There is a little clip at the Facebook page.https://www.facebook.com/pages/SHEEP-Farmer/489540237795665  T.O.R.


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Dec 30, 2017)

G'day, I am "so" excited,if you go to the Facebook page there is a clip and text of Rosie's first encounter with the new flock .She is only 12 weeks old and to be showing "this amount of strength" is amazing .https://www.facebook.com/pages/SHEEP-Farmer/489540237795665     T.O.R.


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 30, 2017)

I think we often over train our dogs.  Our male dog got so frustrated he started nipping to make them move and quit once we took the pressure off.  I have no doubt that pup will make you happy.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 30, 2017)

I posted it for you on the other thread.


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Dec 30, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> I posted it for you on the other thread.


Thanks heaps.T.O.R.


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Jan 29, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1551881744894837
			




It's puppy school time ,hope you all enjoy..T.O.R.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 29, 2018)

You have them off to a good start.  It seems herd dog training methods are similar in all parts of the world.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 29, 2018)

I absolutely LOVE this!

The love and care is so evident. The patience, the training, the work you put in to these pups... a beautiful example of partnering.

Touches my heart more than you could imagine.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 29, 2018)

Good manners! I can tell that you have put in the training on these pups!


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Feb 5, 2018)

G'day, not sure how this will work,but we are into the next step with the pups.Jump up into the trailer,Jump down from the trailer,Meg has conquered this but Rosie is still a little unsure.They both understand the "inside command" as in the clip.


	
	






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1558885070861171
			







__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1558886657527679
			







__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1558889234194088
			




Anyway ,hope it all works OK .T.O.R.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 5, 2018)

Awwww.... they are coming along nicely. Knowing how to jump in and out of the trailer is a big deal, it won't be long before Rosie catches up to Meg. I love the updates on the pups!

With the Great Pyrenees we have, I have worked with them to load up in the truck so we can take them to the vet. It is amazing how many people never teach their dogs the basics.


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Feb 19, 2018)

G'day, we are now onto the next step ,which is to wait and exit the pen (in an almost calm manner).With practice they will stay sitting until I open the gate.T.O.R


	
	






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1573724449377233


----------



## Baymule (Feb 20, 2018)

They are bouncing like rubber balls. You are teaching them good manners!


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Feb 26, 2018)

G'day, today's lesson and clip is very important for the control and welfare of the pups.Much of the farm work involves gear,materials and the dogs travelling in the trailer (as 4 in the cabin would be a nightmare),so when you arrive at a gateway and issue the instruction "stay" the dogs must remain in the trailer while you "open ,drive through and close the gate behind you".Dogs who do not follow this command run the risk of being unseen and "run over'.Once again its just a short clip to illustrate the command....T.O.R.


	
	






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1580373445379000


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Feb 27, 2018)

G'day , this short clip shows the results,at this point in time I "remind" them of the command each time I get out of the truck.
T.O.R.


	
	






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1581303948619283


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Apr 16, 2018)

G'day, here is the latest from Meg,her and her Dad have a great bond and she will learn lots from him as she grows.https://dms.licdn.com/playback/C560...t=Nf7wicA_b4kNCt-9PW-zbYP1drWS367Omiwn3d8zIJU

FB have changed the way you load and I for 1 can not work it out and BYH won't accept LinkedIn ,so here is a link...T.O.R.


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Apr 26, 2018)

g'day, her is the latest for Meg (i hope it works OK ).She has also now progressed to "on-lead".I will get Jenny to make a little video on the weekend.


	
	






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1635828323166845


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Jun 10, 2018)

G'day gang,so two weeks ago Rudy surprised me with two new puppies ,both bitches,it seems that Max has been on the job again.

Now two weeks old and their eyes are open ,Ruby is doing a "great job" with them and they are as fat as a couple of little "seals".

Here are their first pic's.

BTW Meg is going really good and has started in the yards now,but she is a real throwback to her past with a longish coat and a B.C. look about her.The dark pup is actually a "solid red".Hope you all enjoy.T.O.R.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 10, 2018)

Your are right -- well fed little puddgies!  Cute as can be.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 10, 2018)

Adorable. I love puppy breath. I love puppy snuggles. These two will grow up to be wonderful dogs under your tutelage.


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 10, 2018)

Congrats on adding a couple of nice pups to your pack! They sure look content.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jun 12, 2018)

Aww! Wow! She and Max wanted to make sure you have plenty of help and a chance to continue your amazing lines!


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Jun 18, 2018)

G'day, here are the pups first look outside of the kennel,Is this not the "height of cuteness?"..T.O.R.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 18, 2018)

Ahhhhhh!  They are precious!


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 18, 2018)

They are so cute! How could anyone NOT like puppies?


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jun 19, 2018)

puppies, kittens & kids....I have to keep my guard up as I think they are all so adorable.


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Jul 8, 2018)

G'day gang,here is the latest pic of the pups,they are growing so fast,today they had their first run outside of the pen with Ruby.The Red pup is so "bold' ,while the tan one will be a one person dog just like her mum when she grows up.Hope you all enjoy.T.O.R.


----------



## promiseacres (Jul 8, 2018)

Cuties


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jul 8, 2018)

So adorable!


----------



## Baymule (Jul 9, 2018)

Yes, I enjoy your pups and the wonderful dogs they grow up to be. Thanks for posting!


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Jul 18, 2018)

G'day , the pups are now weaned from ruby and this is their first run with the "big ' dogs.Max turns up right at the end.T.O.R.


	
	






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1734469016636108


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Jul 23, 2018)

G'day folks,Today the pups went for their first trip in the truck.They had a "big run " in the paddocks with the older dogs.The idea is to get them used to the truck and its the first step on the way to "jump up" and to travel quietly in the trailer...T.O.R.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 23, 2018)

Load up! I slap the seat or the tailgate, whichever, and the dogs jump right in. Looks like the pups are enjoying their ride in the truck. Are there any stores or places in town that allow dogs? We just got a new dog and took him to Tractor Supply for pig ears. That is the best way we have found to socialize our dogs especially truck training so that trips to the vet aren't so traumatic.


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Aug 13, 2018)

G'day,the latest clip,they were just of their tethers and had energy to burn.The yellow pup is going to a new home ,recently we met some new neighbors from down the valley,they are a little younger than us (early 60's) and are going to run cattle and goats,she was so taken when she saw the pups and excitedly took some pic's.So I thought they would make great owners for her ,she is so "smart" (the pup) I'm sure over time she will teach them "lots" about handling livestock.The red one I am going to keep,she will be named Peggy or Peg for short.At the moment I'm sure Meg is coming into season,so will will have to spend some time over near the house with Jenny's two little dogs....T.O.R.


	
	






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=449227905558592


----------



## Baymule (Aug 13, 2018)

They are full of energy! I love to watch dogs play and have fun. We have a new pup, a 6 month old Louisiana Catahoula, he is fitting in well around here.


----------

